# Powerbook G4 15 pouces 1,5 Ghz ou Powerbook G5



## lock (29 Avril 2004)

Bonjour tout le monde,

J'ai un petit conseil à vous demander.
Je suis un futur nouveau du monde mac, vu que je veux switcher vers un powerbook. Mais je me pose une question pratique. Le powerbook 15 pouces répond à toutes mes exigences (puissance / design / autonomie / ...), mais il reste malgré tout assez cher. 
Compte tenu du prix, quelle est la meilleure stratégie à adopter? Attendre la sortie plus ou moins sure d'un powerbook G5 et acheter ce dernier à un niveaude prix équivalent au powerbook G4 actuellement? Attendre la sortie du G5 pour alors acheter le G4 qui devrait baisser de prix? Ou enfin acheter dès aujourd'hui un G4 car le G5 n'est pas encore annoncé et il risque d'être plus cher de toute façon?

Ne connaissant pas encore très bien le monde Mac et les habitudes tarifaires d'Apple. J'ai besoin de vos lumières pour trouver le meilleur moment d'acquérir mon portable.

Merci d'avances pour vos réponses

Laurent


----------



## Nathalex (29 Avril 2004)

Personnellement, j'achèterais le modèle actuel : rien ne dit que les PowerBook G5 seront disponibles en 2004 et personne ne peut rien dire sur le prix (je serais quand même surpris qu'il soit en forte hausse).

Maintenant, si tu n'es pas pressé et que tu es prêt à attendre six mois (voire plus), c'est une autre affaire... 

Mais si la gamme actuelle te plaît (et elle a quand même de très très nombreuses raisons pour cela), il ne faut pas hésiter !


----------



## Zède (29 Avril 2004)

C'est une question que je me suis posé comme toi au lancement des nouveaux modèles, c'est la discussion  ici 
Pour ma part, j'ai décidé puisque j'ai commandé hier un PBG4 à 1,5GHz... Après, si t'as beaucoup de patience...


----------



## JPTK (29 Avril 2004)

Les PB G5 ne devraient pas coûter plus cher mais ça m'étonnerait fort qu'on les voit avant 2005.


----------



## Mulder (29 Avril 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Les PB G5 [...] ça m'étonnerait fort qu'on les voit avant 2005.


Moi aussi


----------



## MadMax (29 Avril 2004)

Tu peux en acheter un G4 d'occasion sinon...


----------



## lock (29 Avril 2004)

Zède a dit:
			
		

> C'est une question que je me suis posé comme toi au lancement des nouveaux modèles, c'est la discussion  ici



Merci pour l'info sur la discussion, j'ai lu les post ça a fini de m'éclairer. Je pense que je ne vais pas tarder à m'acheter un powerbook car mon ratio "patience / envie d'un powerbook" est en train de largement basculer vers le powerbook  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En tout cas merci à tous pour vos points de vue et conseils


----------



## lock (29 Avril 2004)

madmax a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux en acheter un G4 d'occasion sinon...



C'est intéressant le marché de l'occasion en mac? C'est fiable? Il y a des adresses de référence? Ou des sites comme ebay valent le coup?


----------



## MadMax (29 Avril 2004)

On m'a dit qu'il y avait des types qui vendaient sur Ebay des macs neufs à des prix défiant tout concurrence donc prudence là-dessus. Sinon, c'est comme le marché des PCs ou des voitures je pense, il faut faire confiance au vendeur et tester les machines avant avec un soft comme celui qui est livré avec ou avec xbench (www.xbench.com).

J'en ai acheté 2 d'occaz il y a qques années et je n'ai eu aucun problème.

Si tu regardes sur les petites annonces de MacGé il y a PLEIN d'offres très intéressantes.


----------



## JPTK (29 Avril 2004)

Il y a toujours des arnaques, 1 ou 2 %, mais ebay reste le site le plus sûr pour acheter à des particuliers. Libre à vous de choisir si vous les rencontrez ou pas, y a des escrocs partout mais y a aussi et surtout des neuneus


----------

